# HH goes Schierke



## Badehose (23. August 2003)

Fährt jemand hin zu Rennen? Von der Distanz her ist es eigentlich ein Halbmarathon (50km). Scheint ja eine sehr nette Strecke zu sein ...

Wie sieht´s aus mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft?

Alle Infos gibt´s hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t72245.html

und hier:

http://www.mtb-harz.de/

Start ist um 9:30 Uhr. Man könnte also am Veranstaltungstag anreisen.


----------



## Martinbaby (23. August 2003)

Ja, so planen Beppo und ich auch! Suchen zwar noch nach einer günstigen Bleibe in Schierke. Doch für nur einen Tag ist das wohl nicht so leicht. Da müßten wir dann wohl um 3 Uhr aus den Betten, was?

Hat sich dort schon jemand angemeldet???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## behelmter Alb (24. August 2003)

Hallo, 

wenn Ihr Interesse habt, kann ich mich um Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in der Umgebung kümmern.
Wir planen auch noch eine Tour am Sonntag, damit sich die Anreise lohnt. Schaut mal bitte im Harz-Forum nach.


----------



## Beppo (25. August 2003)

...ist raus.
Fahrgemeinschaft find ich gut.
Falls ich fahre sind noch 2 weitere Plätze frei ( Martin und Gene ?) Martin, hast´ Dich angemeldet?
Falls genügend Biker zusammenkommen, könnte Martin selbst fahren, sodass insgesammt 2x3 Biker mobil sind?!
Ich rechne mal mit einer Fahrzeit von 3-3,5Std. Zzgl. einradeln und Startnummer holen noch 30-45min on top. 
Etwa 5.00-5,30uhr ab Kärntner Hütte?
Na dann mal Gute Nacht.
Und da ja bekanntlicher Weise nach dem Rennen auch immer vor dem Rennen ist und wir ohnehin im Harz sind, ist doch auch der Magdeburger Weg nicht weit. Und der Heinrich Heine Weg, Hans-Kühnenburg, Günter Schmitd Trail, Wasserfall Trail... 

Schaun wir mal...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Martinbaby (25. August 2003)

... puh ...

...  Ich habe mich auch angemeldet!  

Wenn ich da man nix falsch gemacht habe. Zunächst zwar nur per eMail, weil ich bei meinem Browser keine Pop-Ups aktiviert bekomme. Aber die eMail zählt, denke ich.

Ist denn 5.00 Uhr Abfahrt ausreichend???
Abfahrt Kärntner Hütte übrigens finde ich gut !!!

Bei dreieinhalb Stunden Fahrt, sind wir man gerade erst eine Std vor Rennbeginn da!

Also meinetwegen können wir auch eher los  

Oh Gott, was mache ich da blos ???

Und, brauchen wir noch eine Trainingseinheit diese Woche ???


----------



## Buddy (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Oh Gott, was mache ich da blos ???
> *



Du packst das schon 

Wünsche euch jedenfalls schonmal viel Glück !!!

Buddy


----------



## madbull (25. August 2003)

WENN sich noch mehr finden und doch mit zwei Autos gefahren wird...

WENN irgendjemand mir Asyl für die kurze Nacht auf den Samstag gibt...

...DANN lasse ich mir das auch nicht entgehen!


----------



## Martinbaby (26. August 2003)

Wie sieht es denn mit einer abschließenden Sonntagstour aus?


siehe hier

Wenn wie schon da sind...

... würde das Wochenende "rund" machen (und den Popo wund   )


----------



## Badehose (26. August 2003)

nachdem ich diesen Thread losgetreten habe verabschiede ich mich nun elegant durch die Hintertür 

Denn es gibt ein Alternativprogramm, welches verlockender nicht sein kann:  Das 3 Stunden Enduro in Malente 

Und da ein paar Freunde von mir mitfahren, wird´s noch viel interessanter.

@Madbull: Dein Platz im PKW ist somit gesichert 
Übernachtungsmöglichkeit könnte ich Dir anbieten. Bei Interesse einfach melden.



> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *
> Und, brauchen wir noch eine Trainingseinheit diese Woche ??? *



Definitiv nicht!!! Beine hochlegen, Pommes essen und Du gehst ab wie eine Rakete 

Viel Spaß allen Beteiligten.


----------



## Beppo (26. August 2003)

...für die Variante, kurz nach Mitternacht anzureisen.
Es es zwar wirklich unbequem, aber kurz und schmerzlos. Ob nach dem Event noch ein paar Körner in den Beinen sind um noch einen herrlichen Trail zu fahren, bleibt anzuwarten. 
Samstag zur Tagesschau rechtzeit wieder zu Hause sein ist doch erstrebenswert... 
Zusagen bis jetzt:
-Meik ( Madbull ) 
- Martin ( Martinbabay ) 
-Me ( Beppo) 
-------------------
ein Pkw ist voll.

Patrick ( Fritz Bodosondo ) wird erst spontan zusagen können. entweder es kommen plötzlich noch weitere Biker/inen mit, oder Patrick muß ggf allein fahren. Schaun wir mal...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Martinbaby (26. August 2003)

OK, aber bitte mit der Abfahrt auf der Rückfahrt abwarten bis auch Martinababy im Ziel angekommen ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (27. August 2003)

So - ich habe mich gestern abend noch per email angemeldet, weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob das gilt, denn Anmeldeschluss war eigentlich der 25.8. ...  Und Nachmelden ist vor Ort nur bis 8:00 möglich...

Bestätigung meiner Anmeldung habe ich auch noch nicht erhalten, also weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob ich angemeldet bin...

Vielleicht kann behelmter Alb etwas dazu sagen, nicht dass ich nachher kurz nach Nachmeldeschluss ankomme und nicht mehr mitfahren kann!

Ich sag Bescheid, wenn's klar ist, ob ich mitkann...


----------



## madbull (28. August 2003)

Alles geklärt mit behelmtem Alb, ich kann auf jeden Fall starten!


----------



## OBRADY (28. August 2003)

Hallo...
Allen "Schierke-Fahrern" viel Spaß und Erfolg.......
Bin schon jetzt auf die Berichte und Erfahrungen gespannt!!!
Paßt auf Euch auf..
Gruß Anja


----------



## madbull (29. August 2003)

@ Anja: Danke!  

@ Beppo, Martinbaby: Zieht euch warm an: In einem sind sich alle Online-Wetterdienste einig für morgen: Höchsttemperatur für Schierke 8°C !!! Nur ob's regnen wird ist scheinbar noch nicht so richtig raus...  Kachelmann sagt 90% wie immer, ein anderer 41% und der dritte meint es wird nur bewölkt sein...

Also von mir aus kanns ruhig regnen, ich dreh dann erst richtig auf...


----------



## Tracer (29. August 2003)

Wünsche euch viel spaß,  ein Pannen freien und Stürz lossen Rennen.
Gruß.
W.S.


----------



## Buddy (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tracer _
> *Wünsche euch viel spaß,  ein Pannen freien und Stürz lossen Rennen.
> Gruß.
> W.S. *



Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badehose (29. August 2003)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich den Absprung noch geschafft habe 

Hier der Link zur Webcam von Schierke mit Brockenausblick:

http://www.schierke-am-brocken.de/impress/brockcam.html

Allen Protagonisten viel Spaß in winterlicher Panorama-Atmosphäre.


----------



## Martinbaby (29. August 2003)

Das sieht ja alles vielversprechend aus...   

Und die Wetterdaten erstmal  

Glaube, kaufe mir gleich erstmal Matschreifen  

Ich frier jketzt schon


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (30. August 2003)

im Moment scheint hier die Sonne, hoffe Euer Rennen ist nicht zu feucht und kalt.

In diesem Sinne, haut rein in die Pedalen, vielleicht ist ja schon einer von Euch im Ziel rost: 

Haltet die Ohren steif,

IGD


----------



## Martinbaby (30. August 2003)

So, nun bin ich wieder zu Hause, nach einem langen anstrengende Tag, sieben Stunden Autofahrt für 3-4 Stunden Biken. Aber es hat sich gelohnt!!!

Pünktlich um 5.00 Uhr trafen wir uns (Mad Bull, Beppo und ich) noch völlig im Dunklen vor der Käntner Hütte. Frohen Mutes ging bald die Fahrt los Richtung Harz. Mit gemütlich Pausen erreichten wir Schierke recht problemlos nach zirka 3 Stunden fahrt. Ängstlich beobachteten wir natürlich die Wetterentwicklung auf der Fahrt gen Süden, bejubelten die ersten Sonnenstrahlen am Morgen, sowie jedes einzelne Grad C Außentemperaturanstieg auf Beppos Amaturentafel. Wir rechneten ja mit dem schlimmsten, 8 grad Kälte und Dauerregen. Doch in Schierke angekommen kletterte das Thermometer auf ganze 13 gard und es war trocken, das war die Hauptsache!!! Erleichterung machte sich breit, und gleichzeitig die Frage was ziehe ich an? Thermosocken ja/nein? Weste? vielleicht doch auf das Kopftuch verzichten? Etwa eine Stunde vor dem Start machtenw ir uns auf Richtung Startnummern ausgabe und dachten wir hätten ja noch massig Zeit doch 60 min so kurz vor dem Rennen vergehen verdammt schnell. Erstmal  Warten bei der Startnummernausgabe, dann Warten vor dem einzigen Sch...haus weit und breit. Erst 30 min vor dem Start konnten wir dann endlich die Bikes abmontieren, schnell umziehen. Beppo schaufelte sich sein Müsli rein, was er zwischendruch immer wieder vergaß (man muß ja zwischendurch kauen und da kann man sich ja dann auch schon mal nebenbei umziehn. Noch 15 min bis zum Start. *******, mein Breakebooster scheuert an meinen neu montierten 2.35 Zoll Matschreifen! Oder waren die Stollen zu lang? Egal der Booster muß runter und zwar fix. - noch 10 min bis zum Start  Nun schnell  wieder zurück zum Start/Ziel Bereich      . Beppo blieben letzlich ganze 5 min zum Einradeln, während ich meine Schaltung noch einmal checkte. Und was passiert? Kette fällt links vom größten Ritzel in die Speichen ... 

Schnell kam noch ein netter biker vorbei der mich laut fluchend hörte, der mir dann noch den entscheidenden Tip geben konnte, welche Schraube am Schaltwerk ich in welche Richtung zu drehen hätte. Es klappte auf anhieb, puh.

Schnell zur Startaufstellung, die Startnummern wurden bereits aufgerufen. Es war übrigens ein sehr übersichtliches Feld - ins gesamt nicht mehr als 40 Starter, aber welches Bike-Event hat nicht einmal klein angefangen? 

Startschuß, gemächlich rollten wir über die Startlinie. Ich orientierte mich erst mal am Ende der Gruppe und konnte zusehen wie sie mir allesamt langsam aber sicher davonradelten. Bis auf zwei, drei. Gut, das sind also Deine Konkurrenten, dachte ich mir. Un derinnerte mich an meine vorformulierten Ziele: Ankommen egal wie, nicht vor der dritten Runde überrunden lassen und möglichst nicht letzter werden. Doch die mir verbliebenen "Konkurrenten" entschwanden mir dann auch recht bald. Zmindest beim uphill. Beim trickigen Downhill, kamen mir unsere Deistersessions zu gute und ich konnte die zwei wieder einholen. Ich erinnerte mich an Beppos Worte vor dem Rennen: "Am Ende werden die Toten gezählt". Als erst einmal abwarten.

Schon nach eineinhalb sehr anstrengenden Runden hörte ich ein Surren hinter mir wie das eines Bienenschwarms. Ich drehte mich um, es waren die zwei Führenden bei meiner Überrundung   ...

"So, schnell geht das also, na das kann ja heiter werden", dachte ich mir. Ich war nun am Ende auch nicht mehr alleine und fand einen Biker zum Quatschen und zum Motivieren, das war schon ganz angenehm. Einlauf im Stadion in die dritte Runde! Ich fühlte mich noch recht gut und war ganz happy schon zwei dieser schwierigen Runden überhaupt gepackt zu haben und wunderte mich wie schnell ich nun schon auf der dritten Runde war. Wie schnell doch die Zeit vergeht, zumal es auf diesem wirklich anspruchsvollen Parcour nie langweilig wird. Nun aber schon wieder diese kräftezehrende Anstiege. Im Geanken war ich schon eine Runde weiter. "Nur noch ein ma...",l dachte ich mir. Egal das letzte Steilstück schiebe ich auch in der dritten Runde, keine Chance des Fahrens für mich! Endlich oben, bereits ziemlich entkräftet und nicht sicher, ob ich überhaupt noch in der körperlichen Verfassung bin, einen so schwierigen Wurzeldownhill zu bewerkstelligen. Sicherheitshalber stiegt ich an den schwierigsten Stellen lieber ab, obwohl ich in den Runden zuvor hier fast durchgefahren bin. Sicher ist Sicher. schließlich folgte dann doch ein etwas unorthodoxer Abstieg vom Bike, zwar kein Sturz, aber irgendwie stehend KO. Krämpfe schossen mir wie Blitze durch die Beine. Jetztnaht das Ende dachte ich mir bereits. Doch aufgeben mitten auf der Strecke? Bei enem so schönen Downhill - nie. Also wieder rauf aufs Bike, durchbeißen!

Der Wille war gebrochen, meine beine schmerzten, die Aufforderung des Platzspreches via Lautsprecher, in meine letzte Runde zugehen, verweigerte ich mit Kopfschütteln - raus aus der Wertung! So´n sch...   Aber ist auch besser so. Schließlich war ich froh an dieser Stelle freiwillg auszusteigen, als irgendwo auf der Strecke gar nicht mehr weiter fahren zu können. Auch Mad Bull hatt mich  zwischenzeitlich überrundet, wir kamen dann gemeinsam ins Ziel. Er mit vier Runden ich nur mit drei...

Auch Beppo ließ sich bald blicken.  Erschöpft luden wir die Bikes aufs Auto und ab zum Duschen. anschließend gab es sogar noch ein Mittagessen. Es ist kaum zu glauben, was die Schierker für 15 Eur Startgeld alles auf die Beine gestellt hatten! Und das Wetter war all die Zeit stabil, es war trocken und teilweise sogar sonnig! Im großen und ganzen eine Bilderbuchtour in wunderbarer Landschaft. Leider mit einem unbefriedigenden Ende für mich, aber mit einer wichtigen Erfahrung des ersten CC-Rennens. Daher nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder! Mit Nudelparty am Vorabend ausreichend Schlaf und mit Magnesiumtabletten 

Was schrieb hier neulich ein user? Tippfehler sind geistiges Eigentum des Finders!


----------



## mischuwi (31. August 2003)

Netter Rennbericht! Jetzt ärgere ich mich doch ein wenig, dass ich nicht hingefahren bin. War ja anscheinend eine hammerhart-geniale Strecke.

Und für nächstes Jahr denk immer daran Traning macht den Meister und dann streiten wir uns um die Plätze im Mittelfeld  .

Also wenn es die Veranstaltung nächstes Jahr wieder geben sollte bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Martinbaby (1. September 2003)

Hier gibt´s auf der HP eines Teilnehmers die ersten Bilder, sowie einen weiteren Fahrbericht:

hier


----------



## madbull (1. September 2003)

Und hier die Ergebnisliste (die gezipte Exceldatei gibt's hier):

AK I Herren (1969-1985)			

1.	2:18:04	462	Schaf	Henrik	
2.	2:21:55	464	Hartmann	Alexander	Wernigerode
3.	2:27:52	469	Müller	Christian	
4.	2:39:33	467	Röthling	Matthias	
5.	2:39:41	465	Barre	Felix	Hannover
6.	2:45:12	461	Delzer	Chrisphof	
7.	2:55:41	451	Oppermann	Anton	Ilsenburg
8.	2:55:52	457	Weissert	Meik	Timmendorfer Stand  ---MADBULL---
9.	2:57:10	453	Weigel	Dirk	Wernigerode  ---HARZ-MAN---
10.	3:09:51	450	Habermann	Matthias	Leipzig  ---MATTHES---
11.	3:25:33	463	Teichmann	Lars	Magdeburg
12.	3:29:49	460	Tehlemann	Alexis	
13.	3:47:40	452	Walter	Clemens	Blankenburg
14.	3:57:21	456	Fitzner	Erik	Timmenrode
		454	Kleinschmidt	Dirk	Naumburg
		455	Meinert	Martin	Hamburg   ---MARTINBABY---



AK II Herren (unter 1969) 			

1.	2:26:52	487	Mennecke	Thomas	
2.	2:41:42	495	Plawickif	Frank	Hettstedt
3.	2:43:45	493	Wätscher	Heiko	
4.	2:48:51	488	Mehlan	Volker	Holzminden  ---VOKKAR---
5.	2:52:46	481	Koslowski	Ralf	Thale
6.	3:03:36	491	Jülich	Thomas	
7.	3:04:40	494	Wätscher	Volker	
8.	3:10:53	496	Eisermann	Peter	Sangerhausen
9.	3:12:22	490	Herms	Andreas	Magdeburg
10.	3:14:32	489	Reher	Karsten	Geesthacht  ---BEPPO---
11.	3:16:32	482	Schneider	Lutz	Kelbra   ---HAWKI---
12.	3:18:12	483	Wochnik	Thomas	
13.	3:19:49	484	Rietz	Andreas	
14.	3:22:41	492	Delzer	Rainer	
15.	3:38:13	448	Böttcher	Frank	Thale
16.	3:43:41	485	Möller	Axel	Altenau


Es war genial, ein kleiner Bericht folgt heute noch.  


Um den Zeiten ein wenig Substanz zu geben, hier noch mal die Daten: 50km, 1320hm, Hauptanstieg rund 20% auf diesen verdammten längsgerillten Betonplatten, die schon in der DDR nur verlegt wurden um Biker mit Pellen bis 2,35'' zu Tode zu ärgern...     Wenn man in die reingeriet, fühlte man sich wie auf einem veritablen Waschbrett...


----------



## madbull (1. September 2003)

Zwar nur vier Fotos von vor und nach dem Rennen, aber immerhin...

---KLICK!--- 

Es wurden auch während des Rennens Fotos geschossen, die dann irgendwann auf der HP des Veranstalters erscheinen sollen. Wenn sie online sind, sage ich hier Bescheid...  

Hier aber schon mal ein Bild von Matthes HP (Ich hoffe, die Verlinkung hier geht OK)...  Madbull und Martinbaby sind immerhin zu erkennen im riesigen Starterfeld...


----------



## Martinbaby (2. September 2003)

hier gibt´s weitere Bilder


----------

